# No Name?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok, Alex and Ian, do you know this watch?

Take your time but I would expect someone who knows about beetle hands to take no more than 1 minute


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've never seen one like it before. The movement layout says it's a Sim-pobeda. I can't read the number though.

It's unusual for Sims to have centre seconds though







.

Many thanks for showing that one. It's definately something I could live with.

Not to everyones taste I'm sure







.

Still haven't identified this mystery watch of mine- can't get the back off







.

I'll ponder it a bit more







.

Mmm it could be a Chaika but not enough jewels..........


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Does anybody know the origins of the pattern on the above dial? The two fat bellies facing each other







.

Slava still use it on their current watches. Is it something uniquely Russian or was it used on other countries' watches???

Does it have any significance?

I need to know before they come for me with the butterfly net







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ooops,a little late reading this post.

Honestly,no idea
















Ian,You call yourself a Russian watch collector and you don't know about the belly dial?First thing I learned























Sorry,no idea


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm glad it's not just me







.

Thats what I like about Russian watches. You can look at thousands of the buggers and still be







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Always something you have not seen before


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ian, Alex and other Ruskie admirers







I have just got another package from Poland today. This time I spent half an hour on my last visit to Lodz explaining to my partner why I like watches and what I liked, I crossed his palm with Â£50 and gave him 2 weeks before his return to the UK to make some purchases in thye markets.

The boy done good, 8 watches and 3 belters, all Ruskies, I will get some pics up tomorrow. I don't know how he has managed it, he has absolutely no interest in watches, only cheap beer and high cheek boned blond Poles and yet he has bought no duffers. My favourite is a automatic Poljot, large, mint and for the princely sum of 7 zloty, look up the exchange rate and weep









Even better, he had enough left to buy a me a bottle of Poliish Vodka (55%) so my days on the wagon are happily at an end


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Congats.I look foward to seeing the pictures.You lucky bugger


----------

